
Soros: Trump has US 'set on a course towards nuclear war' - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/25/soros-trump-has-us-set-on-a-course-towards-nuclear-war.html
======
gamechangr
That's maybe an inverted compliment?

It would be worse if the title read "Soros approves of President Trump".

That would be twice as bad.

\--------------

P.S. your profile quote is pretty thought provoking...

"If you don't find a way to make money while you sleep, you will work until
you die." Warren Buffett, CEO of Berkshire Hathaway.

~~~
hux_
It's a dumb quote. People who don't have something mentally or physically to
work on till they die loose their minds and bodies in a slow painful process.
You can have all the money in the world, but if you have nothing to work on
when you wake up in the morning, you might as well be a potted plant.

~~~
SirLJ
That’s why we invented hobbies...

